

When a billionaire trader loses his edge - option_greek
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/05/04/john-arnold-centaurus/

======
adventureful
Now is a really good time to cash in the chips, or at least return outside
money and batten down the hatches (which Soros and Icahn have done).

The global economy is rolling over, coming down off a massive stimulus fueled
sugar high that had driven capital toward risk for several years. The next few
years won't be very pleasant, the piper has to be paid. The US suffers a
recession every four to six years historically; we're about due again, and
we're in no condition to absorb it.

When a company like Carlyle is running for the IPO exits, the clock is
ticking, just like when Fortress and Blackstone did the same thing at the end
of the last risk run.

Someone will make a killing on it, others will lose billions. If Arnold really
has lost his edge, and who really knows, it'd be a good call to step out of
the game for a while.

~~~
Santacruz1234
loss is part of the game... he decided to quit not because it IMHO.

What to agree with you that billions made in recessions like this.

Soros and Icahn too far far from what Arnold is doing...

